# MVA w/ pending settlement



## katek2162 (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure where to ask this so here goes...we had a new patient present to our office that was involved in a motor vehicle accident back in October of last year.  She has provided us with the insured's auto information but also informed us that she has a lawyer involved and there will be a pending settlement.  Here's my question(s)...who do you bill for the services?  The auto insurance?  Or just send the information right onto the lawyer?  I called the auto insurance to verify claim#'s, d.o.i, etc and they indicated they have repeatedly contacted the patient to see how she is doing but recently were informed a lawyer is involved and they are not to contact the patient any further...what do we do?

Any help would be appreciated!

Kathy, CPC


----------



## mmaclachlan (Mar 29, 2012)

We set up medical liens ($250 min per the county) for all patients with MVA.  If they supply auto insurance information we will bill that as well.  But having the lien in place ensures we will get paid when it is settled.  Some take years to settle and I have 1/2 an FTE managing the liens and medical records requests from attorneys but it is worth it to get paid.


----------

